# Magier Skillung und Sekundäre Klasse



## Wolfi81 (21. April 2009)

Tach auch,

wollte mir einen Zweiten Char als Magier erstellen, nun würde ich gerne von den erfahrenen Spielern gerne wissen was da die beste Skillung ist und welches die beste Zweitklasse.

Würde mich freuen wenn Ihr mir eure Erfahrungen  mitteilen würdet.

Als Sekundärklasse würde ich gerne Priester oder Ritter nehmen, sind diese Kombis ok oder gibts da auch noch bessere?

Gruß Wolfi


----------



## Havoc1985 (21. April 2009)

Wolfi81 schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> 
> wollte mir einen Zweiten Char als Magier erstellen, nun würde ich gerne von den erfahrenen Spielern gerne wissen was da die beste Skillung ist und welches die beste Zweitklasse.
> 
> ...



Besser liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters. Viele Spieler sind Mage/Priest
Skillung is Ansichtssache. Erstmal solltest du beim mage wissen ob Wind oder Feuer geskillt werden soll. der Priest als Zweitklasse dient eigentlich nur der Mana Steigerung bzw der Passiven und Heilungsskills wegen.
Bei fragen Mail an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Havoc1985


----------



## Wolfi81 (21. April 2009)

Havoc1985 schrieb:


> Besser liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters. Viele Spieler sind Mage/Priest
> Skillung is Ansichtssache. Erstmal solltest du beim mage wissen ob Wind oder Feuer geskillt werden soll. der Priest als Zweitklasse dient eigentlich nur der Mana Steigerung bzw der Passiven und Heilungsskills wegen.
> Bei fragen Mail an mich
> 
> ...



Was ist denn so deine Erfahrung ist Wind oder Feuer besser?

Welche Vorteile hat denn der Ritter gegenüber dem Prister?

Gruß Wolfi


----------



## Havoc1985 (21. April 2009)

Wolfi81 schrieb:


> Was ist denn so deine Erfahrung ist Wind oder Feuer besser?
> 
> Welche Vorteile hat denn der Ritter gegenüber dem Prister?
> 
> Gruß Wolfi



So viel Erfahrung habe ich mit dem Magier noch nicht. Feuer ist halt viel Schaden aber mehr Wartezeit(bisheriger Eindruck)
Wind hingegen sind mehr Skills in einer Combo reihe die dann in etwa den selben Schaden machen dürften aber schneller zu wirken sind.

Kannst auch einfach mal testen was dir besser liegt. Mit lvl 30 erhält man einen Stein mit dem man die Fertigkeiten zurücksetzen kann.

Vorteile sind schwer zu verdeutlichen. Jede Zweitklasse hat seine eigenen. Wobei wenn du keine zwei Rüstungssets haben willst du schon Priester wählen solltest, denn ein Ritter mit Stoffrüstung bringt nicht wirklich was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ansonsten hat der Ritter als Primärklasse den Vorteil ab lvl 24 Plattenrüstungen anziehen zu können. Aber nur wenn er momentan primär Ritter ist (Klasse kann ja gewechselt werden). Bei meinem Ritter ist es so dass es passive Fähigkeiten gibt die mehr mana oder leben bringen.

Aber wie gesagt, versuch macht klug und bis lvl 10 zu spielen um dann die zweitklasse zu wählen dauert ja nicht lang. Im spiel gibt es ja auch Leute die dir gerne die Fragen beantworten.

Gruß
Havoc


----------



## gw1200 (21. April 2009)

Der Ritter als Zweit-Klasse bringt Dir einen Rüstungsbuff und zusätzlich Mana, mit dem Priester kannst Du Dich heilen und gibt zusätzlich Weisheit soweit ich mich entsinnen kann.

Du könntest auch mal nach den Elite-Skills suchen, vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.


----------



## d4ilon (21. April 2009)

Also mit dem Ritter entseht eine komplett neue skillung der Lichtmagier 
(Guide:http://forum.runesofmagic.com/showthread.php?t=52440)

Ich selbst spiele beide kombinationen aber den Magier/Priester schon etwas länger deswegen höheres lvl und ich kann sagen beide klassen machen spaß.
Habe aber gehört das der Lichtmagier ab lvl 30 der stärkste magier is kann das aber nicht bestätigen da ich noch nicht auf diesem lvl bin.

Hofe ich konnte helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lionnel (3. September 2009)

d4ilon schrieb:


> Also mit dem Ritter entseht eine komplett neue skillung der Lichtmagier
> (Guide:http://forum.runesofmagic.com/showthread.php?t=52440)



Kann man den auch skillen wenn man mit dem Magier angefangen hat, und später erst den Ritter dazu?


----------



## WilliWinzig (4. September 2009)

Einige haben das 2 Klassen System noch nicht verstanden.

Man spielt Magier/Ritter. Levelt die magische Seele. Die Ritterseele ist hierbei nur mit primären Stats vertreten.

Wenn man nun auf Ritter/Magier wechselt, spielt man eigentlich einen komplett neuen Char.
Es liegt nur am Spieler wieviel Zeit er mit der jeweiligen Combo verbringt und das entsprechende Equip sammenlt.

Bei der Magier/Ritter Combo ist das Eqip des Rittes völlig wurst. Die Ritterseele kann auch ne lvl1 Stoffrobe Tragen.
(Die Attribute des Ritters kommen der Magierseele mit 1% zu gute)

Mann kann also, gebnügend Zeit vorausgesetzt, entweder Magier (DD) oder Ritter (Tank) Spielen.
Mit einem Char !

Anzumerken bleibt noch, das man immer TP im Spiel bekommt. Man kann also alle Skills irgendwann auf den
maximalen Wert bringen.


----------

